# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι κόκκινο γίνεται ασπροκίτρινο;;

## Γιάννης ο Καναρινάς

Εχω ενα καναρινι κοκκινο χανει λιγο σιγα σιγα το χρωμα του και γινεται ασπροκιτρινο και του βαζω καρροτινι αλλα δεν βλεπω αποτελεσματα τι μπορω να κανω μηπως αλλαξει και γινει τελειως κοκκινο ετσι οπως το χα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιάννη χωρίς να είμαι ο ειδικότερος αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό για ετούτη την εποχή . Μήπως το πουλί δεν είναι καθαρό κόκκινο αλλά πιεσμένο με σκευάσματα , άρον άρον  να κοκκινίσει και δεν ... Κανονικά τα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά χάνουν στην πτερόρροια και το βασικό πτέρωμα γίνεται ένα ξεθωριασμένο κόκκινο - λευκασμένο ( περισσότερο από το χιονέ) , όχι κίτρινισμένο !!!  Καλή συνέχεια και περίμενε να σου γράψουν οι απόφοιτοι της ¨καλών τεχνών¨ , εγώ δεν κατάφερα να την τελειώσω ...

----------


## HarrisC

φωτο θα βοηθουσε πολυ

----------

